

Julia 0.3 Official Release - yla92
https://github.com/JuliaLang/julia/blob/master/NEWS.md#julia-v030-release-notes

======
ihnorton
Release announcement: [https://groups.google.com/d/msg/julia-
users/N-__nw3Wd04/961T...](https://groups.google.com/d/msg/julia-
users/N-__nw3Wd04/961TS3wWjf4J)

Downloads: [http://julialang.org/downloads/](http://julialang.org/downloads/)

Here are some of the biggest user-facing changes in 0.3:

    
    
      - cached system image for fast startup
      - pure-Julia REPL, replacing readline and providing more 
        functionality
      - `workspace()` function to clear environment without 
        restarting
      - tab substitution of Latex characters (supported in REPL, 
        IJulia, and more)
      - expanded Latex operators; Unicode normalization
        (and many more Unicode-related improvements)
      - improved sparse matrix support, expanded LAPACK interfaces,
        and many other improvements or expansions to numerical 
        functionality
      - shared memory support (note: no multi-threading yet, but 
        significant work has been done in that direction this 
        summer)
      - local goto and label
      - significantly improved hashing and floating point range 
        support.
      - improved tuple performance

------
bch
Warning: It appears the src tarball extracts into your current dir, not an
(eg) ./julia subdirectory.

~~~
ihnorton
Should be fixed. Thanks for the report.

